# First pomp of the new year



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Met up with Ray(Konz), Jeff(crazyfire) and his dad at chickenbone this AM for a little fishing. The water looked clean and the surf was minimal with the North wind. Fishing the outgoing tide with fresh peeled shrimp, I landed a nice pomp in the 14-15 inch range. Not too much else to report. We saw some bait being worked over by birds and a few bluefish skipping in the surf. Two guys down from us caught a pomp just beforeI had to leave around 10:30. I left the pomp with the guys as they were staying most of the day. Hopefully they'll let us know how they did, too. No pics-sorry. Tight lines everyone.

-Jason


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Jason, got your pictures right here...we stayed all day...moved a couple times a Ray finally got his pomp in at about 3pm...no other bites...no other fish. It got HOTTT today during the afternoon. Thanks for the pomp


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Good-looking pics. Thanks!

-Jason


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats awesome fellas! Glad you got into some!


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

You did better than zack andI didSat, We went to portafino and got wind burn. Nice going Ray that is #2 for you now. :clap :clap


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent!!!....love pompano.Konz I talked to you once at the fishing pier you offered me your drop net (thank you). People were tearing the bonita out that one morning.J Purdy those waders are awesomegot one for xmas...waded out a couple times (lowtide navarre beach)...chest high no problem...Thank you for the report and pics.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

No problem fishermon, anytime I'm out there people know my stuff is like community stuff. I've been known to share my entire tackle bag....lol. 

Yankee.......it' only took all day to get number 2....lol. It was the biggest but that's number 2....man I can't wait till March!!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Konz did you catch your share of bonita that one day?..I think it twas the 4th...if I remember right...I left the pier and people were still catching lots. ...great action indeed.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure didn't.....don't know what was going on, they would follow my jig but just wouldn't take it......I wasn't doing something right......oh well


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Konz nice pomp! Should have called you guys sat. I went to the pier and it was a fairly slow day. They caught a few bo's but not much else. I went by GBBT around 6:45 or so but I did'nt see you guys I figured you had already come and gone. Glad to see someone caught some fish though. I did'nt shark fish at all though. That wave action seemed a bit rough to launch a boxed lunch to our toothy friends.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah bro you just missed us, we left right about 645 and heading out. Looking forward to getting up with you and wetting a line. I'm hoping to go some time this weekend. Not 100% sure yet, but hoping!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Konz and crazyfire and yankee, I know I've been slackin on my fishin lately, but call me next time yall go, maybe it will motivate me.(Inever caught a pomp.)


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Will do buddy


----------

